
Racket News Issue 20 - bwidlar
https://racket-news.com/2019/11/racket-news-issue-20.html
======
mark_l_watson
Racket has such a great community and many interesting libraries.

I still prefer Common Lisp (old guy habit, and 25 years with the language) but
I recommend Racket to anyone just getting started using Lisp languages.

I was planning to go to RacketCon for the first time last summer but my wife
and I had to change our travel plans. Hopefully next year in Providence RI.

~~~
agambrahma
Seems to be a better "programmable language", but does it have the "have a
running image to modify" and "interrupt and resume without rerunning" features
of Common Lisp?

